# Damenrunde



## saxoshuttle (4. Februar 2008)

Hallo Mädels,

ich fahre seit vielen Jahren MTB aus Spass an der Freude und somit weniger leistungsorientiert. Bei entsprechendem Fitnesszustand auch mal bei einem Rennen die Einsteigerstrecke mitzufahren finde ich ganz reizvoll, aber das ist nicht mein Hauptziel und gleichzeitig auch mein Problem:
Wo sind die Leute, die regelmäßig technisch und konditionmäßig moderate Touren fahren????? Ich kenne leider fast nur Leute, die entweder Gas geben ohne Ende (meist die Herren) oder aber nur zur nächsten Wirtschaft radeln (Damen und Herren).
Wenn es euch ähnlich geht wie mir, dann würde ich mich freuen, euch kennen zu lernen, um mal gemeinsam eine Runde zwischen Darmstadt - Aschaffenburg - nördlichen Odenwald oder Spessart zu drehen.

Also, ran an die Tastatur!!!

saxoshuttle


----------



## sunshine4u (6. Februar 2008)

hallo saxoshuttle
ich bin auch schon länger auf der suche nach weiblichen bikern, die sich mit mir durch den heimischen urwald schlagen!
würde mich freuen, wenn wir gemeinsam mal eine runde drehen können.
los geht´s sunshine4u


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rinna (7. Februar 2008)

Hallo Saxoshuttle!
Du bist doch auch im Rennradforum unterwegs und kennst Agi, oder?!
Ich bin regelmäßig bei Citybike mit dem RR unterwegs, habe mir aber im Dezember ein MTB  gekauft. Das ist nun meine neue Leidenschaft und ich bin regelmäßig Donnerstags mit den Melibokusbikern unterwegs. Ansonsten geht es Sonntags meist mit Wolfgang (mein Mann), der Crosser fährt,  auf MTB-Erkundungstour. Vielleicht magst Du einfach mal mitfahren.
Also melde Dich!
Liebe Grüße
Corinna


----------



## sharky (18. Februar 2008)

gab es ne plattenverschiebung oder gibt es auch im odenwald ein münster?


----------



## saxoshuttle (18. Februar 2008)

@ sharky: weder noch, aber am Nordrand des Odenwaldes gibt es (m)ein Münster - liegt direkt neben Dieburg, sozusagen auf halber Strecke zwischen Darmstadt und Aschaffenburg 

... und natürlich alles Gute zum Geburtstag!!!


----------



## sharky (19. Februar 2008)

@saxo
vielen dank für die glückwünsche und die geographie-nachhilfe


----------



## Wellblech (26. Februar 2008)

In külsheim (Main-Tauber-Kreis) biken die Mädels jeden Donnerstagmorgen.

  Sind alles keine Racer.


----------



## birgitb (15. Juli 2008)

Habt Ihr denn inzwischen schon eine gemeinsame Runde gedreht?
Ich frag mich auch immer, wo die Bikerinnen sind. Ich selbst bin dieses Jahr aus zeitmangel allerdings total unfit.


----------



## saxoshuttle (16. Juli 2008)

@birgitb:

Willkommen hier im Thread! Schön, dass du hier mal wieder etwas frischen Wind reinbringst.
Bis jetzt hat sich tourenmäßig leider noch nicht viel ergeben. Das liegt wohl auch daran, dass wir doch über die komplette Weite des Odenwaldes verstreut sind. Wenn das Wetter morgen mitspielt, werde ich endlich eine erste gemeinsame Tour mit einem anderen Forumsmitglied drehen.
Aus welcher Ecke kommst du denn eigentlich? Im Zweifel lassen sich ja auch gemütliche Runden finden, die nicht so furchtbar viel Kondition erfordern


----------



## birgitb (16. Juli 2008)

Ja schade, dass alle so verstreut sind. Ich bin im Spessart zu Hause, also auch ein Stück weg.
Ich kann im Moment auch leider nirgends hinfahren, unser Fahrradträger ist kaputt. Muss mein Göttergatte erst reparieren. Das kann allerdings noch dauern, der hat sich letzte Woche das Schlüsselbein gebrochen.

Danach allerdings wäre ich einer Sonntagstour nicht abgeneigt, sofern sie nicht zu heftig wird, was Kondition und Fahrtechnik betrifft.


----------



## sharky (22. Juli 2008)

birgitb schrieb:


> Ich frag mich auch immer, wo die Bikerinnen sind..



das frag ich mich auch, überall nur haarige, häßliche gestalten wie die da...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

